# Is there a difference between Mobil 1 "5W-30" and "ESP 5W-30"



## shmuelyosef (Jan 2, 2011)

Both seem to use the part # 96991, but the VW and Audi lists seem to explicitly call out ESP (I think for Emission Systems Protection).


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

The ESP is made for diesels. It can be used in a gas engine though. It's a low ash oil for cars that have diesel particulate filters. It has a lower TBN then the regular Mobil 1 oils. I wouldn't use it over 5k intervals in a gas engine.


----------



## shmuelyosef (Jan 2, 2011)

So, the unadorned Mobil 1 5W-30 moniker is the item to purchase for a MkVI GTI I presume. If so, that's good as it is the one that is available in gallon units at much reduced price.


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

If you have a Mk6 GTI. Then Mobil 1 0W-40 is the right oil for your car, not Mobil 1 5W-30.


----------



## shmuelyosef (Jan 2, 2011)

finklejag said:


> If you have a Mk6 GTI. Then Mobil 1 0W-40 is the right oil for your car, not Mobil 1 5W-30.


 This is probably more about driving habits and local temperature. It doesn't get very cold or hot here in the SF Bay Area...unless you can point me at a difference in additives that distinguishes these, isn't it just about the management of viscosity vs. temperature?


----------



## shmuelyosef (Jan 2, 2011)

Have a relatively new VW GTI MkVI, and don't want to wait 10,000 miles to change the oil at the first dealer checkup. Shopping for a suitable, affordable 'approved' synthetic (as I am on warranty for a long time). 

Mobil 1 in 5W-30 seems to be available in at least three formulations: 
1. Mobil 1 5W-30 
2. Mobil 1 ESP 5W-30 (apparently optimized for diesels) 
3. Mobil 1 5W-30 Extended Performance 

I would like to just buy a few gallons rather than lots of quarts, and the best 'deal' I have found is @Amazon. 

Can anyone clue me in on whether this is truly a VW 504 listed oil?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

finklejag said:


> The ESP is made for diesels. It can be used in a gas engine though. It's a low ash oil for cars that have diesel particulate filters. It has a lower TBN then the regular Mobil 1 oils. I wouldn't use it over 5k intervals in a gas engine.


 Technically, Mobil 1 ESP 5w30 is certified to meet VW 504.00 and 507.00. 

So, it is made for gasoline engines (the VW 504.00 specification), which the 504.00 covers the 503.00/01 specs for flexible service intervals. 

Is it appropiate for over 5k OCI's --- run it 5k and do a UOA.


----------

